# Samsung N150 SSD einbauen



## lil_D (23. Juli 2011)

Ich würde gerne in mein Netbook eine zusätzliche SSD einbauen. Nun stellt sich mir die frage, ob ich dafür auf meine alte Festplatte verzichten muss??

Ich will nähmlich die SSD nur als Systemplatte nutzten.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2011)

Ja, wenn du die SSD drin haben willst, dann musst du auf die HDD verzichten und diese komplett ausbauen. 
In einem Netbook hätten SSD und HDD (wenn es sich um SATA Geräte handelt) auch gar keinen Platz.

Je nach Gehäuse, musst du für den Wechsel aber das gesamte Netbook zerlegen. Manche Netbooks haben keine Öffnung an der Unterseite um die HDD und/oder den RAM zu wechseln. Beim Öffnen des Netbooks, verlierst du aber die Garantie, da dabei meist ein Siegel zerstört werden muss. Also überlege dir gut, ob du wirklich eine SSD für die Mühle brauchst.


----------



## lil_D (23. Juli 2011)

mmmh okay danke erst mal


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Juli 2011)

Bei einm Atom Single-Core ist eine SSD bei weitem nicht so wirkungsvoll wie bei einem Dual-Core.
Wurde in der PCGH und der c't mal getestet - die Ergebnisse waren ernüchternd.


----------



## lil_D (24. Juli 2011)

jaa wollt ja auch nur nee kleine ssd einbaun und die HDD auch noch drine lassen aber leider ist nur platz für eine da....


----------

